# mail et i pod touch



## flyboy (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je suis le très très heureux possesseur d'un mac book pro et d'un ipod touch 30go. Tout fonctionne à merveille mais je voudrais savoir si il est possible de synchroniser les mail entre mon mac book et mon ipod car je suis obligé de lire mais mail 2 fois. Je voudrais donc que mes mail apparaissent partout mais que lorsque je les ai lu sur mon mac ou sur mon ipod ils n'apparaissent plus comme nouveaux messages dans l'autre.
J'espère avoir été clair...
Après plusieurs recherches, je n'ai rien trouver à ce sujet ....

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Ironfalcon (23 Juillet 2008)

flyboy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je suis le très très heureux possesseur d'un mac book pro et d'un ipod touch 30go. Tout fonctionne à merveille mais je voudrais savoir si il est possible de synchroniser les mail entre mon mac book et mon ipod car je suis obligé de lire mais mail 2 fois. Je voudrais donc que mes mail apparaissent partout mais que lorsque je les ai lu sur mon mac ou sur mon ipod ils n'apparaissent plus comme nouveaux messages dans l'autre.
> J'espère avoir été clair...
> Après plusieurs recherches, je n'ai rien trouver à ce sujet ....
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


 
bonjour, alors si j'ai bien compris tu check tes mails des fois sur le macBook des fois sur l'ipod touch, et tu veux que tes mails que tu as lu sur ton macBook soit marqué automatiquement lu sur ton iPod quand tu check tes mails avec ce dernier. Pour cela ta Boite au Lettre doit être configurer en IMAP et pas en POP. Une fois en IMAP, toutes les interactions que tu auras avec tes mails seront synchronisées avec le serveur de mail IMAP, donc si tu lis un mail avec ton macBook, il sera marqué comme lu sur ton iPod Touch, idem si tu le supprime, le met en spam etc.

ATTENTION : tous les "provider de mail" ne propose pas forcement un serveur IMAP, renseigne toi chez ce dernier pour avoir la bonne configuration.


----------



## Petira (23 Juillet 2008)

C'est simple...

Si par exemple tu a une adresse yahoo... tu configure sur ton macbook pro dans mail ton adresse yahho et de meme sur ton ipod comme sa.. l'ipod et le mac vont en fait chercher tes mails sur yahoo.fr... donc si tu le lis sur l'ipod lipod va envoyer a yahoo une information comme quoi ce mail a été lus. puis ensuite si tu va sur ton mac le mail apparaitera lus car yahoo aura  envoyer au mac la nouvelles info comme quoi le mail est lus...

voila... J'ai été asser clair?Je sais que je me suis pas tres bien exprimer...

LolYangccool.


----------



## flyboy (24 Juillet 2008)

merci pour vos réponses, j'ai effectivement un compte yahoo mais il est en pop donc que dois-je faire pour le mettre en imap??


----------



## Ironfalcon (24 Juillet 2008)

flyboy a dit:


> merci pour vos réponses, j'ai effectivement un compte yahoo mais il est en pop donc que dois-je faire pour le mettre en imap??


 
Yahoo n'a pas de serveur IMAP ... dsl :/


----------



## fandipod (24 Juillet 2008)

Je possède une messagerie neuf et j'aimerais bien lire mes emails sur mon itouch mais je ne sais pas ci cela est possible?

Voilà Merci de me répondre


Fandipod


----------



## Ironfalcon (24 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Je possède une messagerie neuf et j'aimerais bien lire mes emails sur mon itouch mais je ne sais pas ci cela est possible?
> 
> Voilà Merci de me répondre
> 
> ...


 
alors si t'es sous mac soit tu configure ta boite mail avec neuf dans Mail et après via itunes tu coches "synchroniser les compte mail"

soit tu configures directement ton compte Neuf dans les option mail sur l'iPhone en POP ou en IMAP


----------



## fandipod (24 Juillet 2008)

J'ai déjà configurer ma boite mail neuf avec mail!!! donc j'ai plus qu'à synchroniser mes mails et après je ,pourrais recevoir mes mails "en direct"?


----------



## Ironfalcon (24 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> J'ai déjà configurer ma boite mail neuf avec mail!!! donc j'ai plus qu'à synchroniser mes mails et après je ,pourrais recevoir mes mails "en direct"?


 
oui dans iTunes, sur le paneau de synchronisation de ton iPhone, tu coches la case pour synchroniser les comptes de BAL, et tu coches les comptes mail que tu souhaites mettre sur ton iPhone.


----------



## fandipod (24 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais je pssède un itouch et non pas un iphone!!!!!


----------



## Ironfalcon (24 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Oui mais je pssède un itouch et non pas un iphone!!!!!


 
  bah spareil jpense ^^, t'as bien l'option mail dans ton itouch? si oui c''est que c'est congurable dans itunes.


----------



## fandipod (24 Juillet 2008)

Oui j'ai la fonction mail avec mon itouch!! Bon je vais regarder ce que tu m'as dit!!!! 


Bonne fin de journée


Fandipod


----------



## EMqA (24 Juillet 2008)

Je profite du sujet pour exposer un petit souci.
il m'est impossible d'envoyer des mails depuis le compte MobileMe mon ipod Touch.
J'obtiens le message suivant : "La connexion au serveur d'envoi smtp.me.com a échoué".
Et depuis mon compte Gmail non plus. J'obtiens ceci : "L'adresse de l'expéditeur était incorrecte"
Si quelqu'un a une idée.


----------



## Petira (25 Juillet 2008)

il ny a que en 2.0 quon poura utiliser mobile me!mais jai lu qque part que ceter pas possible pour le moment...


----------



## BrunoH (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour, je remonte ce sujet car je ne parviens pas à configurer l'adresse yahoo.fr dans l'application mail de son ipod touch.
J'ai tout d'abord sélectionné yahoomail dans la liste puis introduit un nom pour ce compte, son adresse yahoo.fr, le mot de passe,et validé le tout
à chaque recherche je reçois le message comme quoi son compte serait mal configuré au niveau de l'adresse ou du password
quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
merci


----------



## titac (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Bonjour à tous les internautes, j'arrive sur mac generation, je me présenterai bientôt, mais j'ai vu le message de BrunoH, qui a le même problème que j'ai résolu : configuration de yahoo sur ipod.

Je suis sur pc XP sp2. Après avoir fait chauffer mes cheveux, je suis allée :

- sur réglages :courrier , pop. 

- courrier entrant: Nom d'hôte : pop.mail.yahoo.fr (sur le serveur de réception.

- Nom d'utilisateur : ton adresse mail avec @yahoo.fr

- Mot de passe : ton mot de passe .

- Serveur d'envoi (SMTP)

- Nom d'hôte : smtp.mail.yahoo.fr

- Nom d'utilisateur : ton adresse mail

- Mot de passe : idem à celui de pop

- Tu fais enregister, normalement tout doit être OK. Sinon tu vas d'en avancé : tu cliques sur 0,d'USSL. Tu ne dois plus avoir de problème.

J'espère que mes infos pourront t'aider, bien que j'arrive un peu tard.

a+


----------

